# Problem



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a problem with my 2007 Can-Am Outlander 800 HO. When I have it in park and rev it up high it makes a grinding noise kinda like its trying to jump into gear. u can watch the gear shifter move a little. It only does it in park and when I rev it up. Any suggestions?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe the shift linkage needs adjusted if there is a adjustment for it I don't know how canams are set up.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a guy tell me I needed to replace my secondary clutch the one that goes to the transmission. Idk if thats wat I need to do or wat? Anybody?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't see the secondary clutch causing that issue.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Buddy of mine has a can am and it did the same thing linkage needed adjusted.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, Ill give it a try


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

*Stalling Problem*

When I put it in gear sometimes and press the gas it wont move, then if I hit the gas a little harder it jumps into gear. Ive noticed alot of stall since it started doing this. Idk wats wrong or is causing this. Its a Can-Am Outlander 800 HO. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I merged your threads, I believe the problems are related.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Like i stated above sounds the same for both of you.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Agreed!! Adjust your linkage....




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------

